

The Bro Factor - Intimate Relationships Can Give Your Startup An Unfair Advantage - mollylynn
http://www.infochachkie.com/bro-factor/
Doing well by being nice...
======
cliffy
I see this blog on here every so often and as soon as I get to the word
'adVenture' I just stop reading.

~~~
noonespecial
I was going to post the same thing. Its kind of like naming a dog. What might
sound cute and witty once can get silly fast.

Before naming your dog always say the intended name out loud 50 times in a
row. It might help to tape yourself and listen to it.

Apply the same rule for made up names in your blog.

------
sobriquet
Give me bullet points or give me death.

------
markessien
That's a uniquely bad article.

